# Post as many versions of Baby Please Don't Go as we can



## zontar

Please join in & contribute so we have them all in one place.
Let's post as many versions of Baby Please Don't Go as we can.

Partially inspired by @laristotle and his posts in the Cool Covers thread.

So to start us off--the song is normally credited to Big Joe Williams--so here's a version by him.


----------



## zontar

And the oldest example of the rock arrangement I could find:


----------



## torndownunit




----------



## zontar

torndownunit said:


>


I knew that would show up.


----------



## Verne




----------



## zontar

Verne said:


>


One of my favourite versions.

And here's one in Italian:


----------



## bw66

Live from the legendary Red Dog in Peterbourough:





Jackson Delta


----------



## keto

Ten Years After at Woodstock, though they incorporated it into I'm Going Home. That's what I immediately thought of when I saw the thread.


----------



## laristotle

a quick edit. by the time I got back, someone already posted it. lol


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Same one I posted above but I imagine we will get some repeats.
And this was probably the origin of that arrangement.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> a quick edit. by the time I got back, someone already posted it. lol


No problem.
There are many, many versions


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

keto said:


> Ten Years After at Woodstock, though they incorporated it into I'm Going Home. That's what I immediately thought of when I saw the thread.


I have this version on my phone.


----------



## cdntac




----------



## cdntac

zontar said:


> I knew that would show up.


Its definitely a unique version, that’s for sure.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Backbeat

Thanks for having me dig this up!


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Boogieman




----------



## Electraglide

I haven't seen it so here's the original from 1935




and another from 1941


----------



## jb welder




----------



## sulphur




----------



## bw66

The inimitable Harry Manx:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## KapnKrunch

Double.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Johnny's solo starts around 2:30.


----------



## KapnKrunch

And this!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Terrible recording. Can't find another. 

But this is the version for us baby-boomers. First one 
I thought of.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Here ya go...


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## laristotle




----------



## cdntac

Dorian2 said:


>


Justin is so entertaining. Incredible skills.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> I haven't seen it so here's the original from 1935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another from 1941


I have the 1935 version in the first post, but the second one hasn't appeared yet.


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


>


The Webb Wilder version is one of my favourites


----------



## zontar

And a different version also by Bob Dylan




(And I have another version downloaded)


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford

Amboy Dukes Featuring Ted Nugent


----------



## jb welder




----------



## torndownunit

Featuring the Nuge. Killer psych band, Journey to the Center of the Mind is a great time.


Edit: damn I just missed this one was posted above. Removing video. (Amboy dukes).


----------



## Distortion

Van Morrison and them. Surprised it has not been posted.


----------



## laristotle

Distortion said:


> Surprised it has not been posted.


Second post of the thread.


----------



## Distortion

laristotle said:


> Second post of the thread.


Missed that


----------



## laristotle

Distortion said:


> Missed that


t'sa right. nothing wrong with hearing it again.


----------



## ga20t




----------



## GTmaker

Dont know how you all missed this one !!!!!!
G.


----------



## laristotle

GTmaker said:


> Dont know how you all missed this one !!!!!!


Did you listen to it?!
That's how it was missed.


----------



## Electraglide

Forget Sonny and Cher.


----------



## GTmaker

laristotle said:


> Did you listen to it?!
> That's how it was missed.


cammon Larry
you say potaito
I say potato.
Whats one word between friends.
G.


----------



## sambonee

I thought you meant make your own version. 



zontar said:


> Please join in & contribute so we have them all in one place.
> Let's post as many versions of Baby Please Don't Go as we can.
> 
> Partially inspired by @laristotle and his posts in the Cool Covers thread.
> 
> So to start us off--the song is normally credited to Big Joe Williams--so here's a version by him.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

One more


----------



## zontar

sambonee said:


> I thought you meant make your own version.


Go for it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## GTmaker

laristotle said:


>



Ok...let me see if I can explain something that I find interesting about this song.

First verse.:
baby please dont go
baby please dont go
*baby please dont go down to New Orleans, baby I love you so , baby please dont go.
*
The third line of the verse and its the same for all the other verses has a very specific cadence and rhythm in the way its sung.
The version above does it correctly and the vast majorly of all the other examples do not.
Yes you can change the cadence to suite your needs but the song was meant to be a certain way. If your going to do justice to the song, you should do it the way it was meant to be played.
This third line is not a freestyle/solo.

I hope this makes sense to everyone cause I know its a little hard to explain but I did try my best to explain it.
G.


----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> Dont know how you all missed this one !!!!!!
> G.


Their fashion consultant was on vacation? Brutal outfits!


----------



## Kerry Brown

GTmaker said:


> Ok...let me see if I can explain something that I find interesting about this song.
> 
> First verse.:
> baby please dont go
> baby please dont go
> *baby please dont go down to New Orleans, baby I love you so , baby please dont go.
> *
> The third line of the verse and its the same for all the other verses has a very specific cadence and rhythm in the way its sung.
> The version above does it correctly and the vast majorly of all the other examples do not.
> Yes you can change the cadence to suite your needs but the song was meant to be a certain way. If your going to do justice to the song, you should do it the way it was meant to be played.
> This third line is not a freestyle/solo.
> 
> I hope this makes sense to everyone cause I know its a little hard to explain but I did try my best to explain it.
> G.


I’ve always believed the blues was meant to be interpreted by how you felt on any given day.


----------



## zontar

Kerry Brown said:


> I’ve always believed the blues was meant to be interpreted by how you felt on any given day.


I posted two versions by Dylan that were different from each other & different from other versions I've heard him do.
And listen to the 1935 & 1941 (Both in this thread. Bug Joe Williams' versions--same deal
And it is Big Joe's song.


----------



## zontar

Bill Wyman & friends--as Willy & the Poor Boys


----------



## GTmaker

zontar said:


> Bill Wyman & friends--as Willy & the Poor Boys


very good version and the correct way to sing the third line. Thanks for posting.
G.


----------



## zontar

The Hoochie Coochie Men with Jon Lord


----------



## Electraglide

Another Big Joe version.....played on a 9 string guitar in the 60's. Each one is different. I don't think there's a 'correct' way to sing it.




This one's from a 1971 album.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Based n a blues arrangement




Based on the version by Them


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Not too sure if this one is here.


----------



## zontar

This one's a bit different.




Great vibe to this one, for me at least.


----------



## Doug Gifford

There's live Lightnin' Hopkins earlier in this thread but this album cut resonates with me because it was one of the very first *real* blues I heard, when I was 14 or 15.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

This is one of my favourite covers of the song.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

He would have played this with Nugent--but here he is on his own...


----------



## zontar

Surf Rats


----------



## zontar

Leslie West


----------



## Morrow

I thought I remembered a version by the Animals sung by Eric Burdon , but I suspect it was Them instead .


----------



## jb welder

Morrow said:


> I thought I remembered a version by the Animals sung by Eric Burdon , but I suspect it was Them instead .


It's a live version on The Animals The Deluxe BBC Files (1964-1968).


----------



## zontar

I amy have to make a list of what has been posted though
Here's another cover of the song:


----------



## Doug Gifford

zontar said:


> I amy have to make a list of what has been posted though.


Yes!! The beginnings of a database to help us milk some meaning from this little game.


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> The beginnings of a database


Cover versions of Baby, Please Don't Go by Joe Williams' Washboard Blues Singers | SecondHandSongs


----------



## Doug Gifford

zontar said:


>


This is a *great* track. Thank you! (A great thread, too, btw.)


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> Cover versions of Baby, Please Don't Go by Joe Williams' Washboard Blues Singers | SecondHandSongs


Great heavens! Too much! Too much! 

I'll have to read a bit of that thread. I listened to all the tracks here and it seems they fall into two groups: Them covers (I'm assuming that specific intro is theirs, help me if I'm wrong) and everything else. You can't easily lump Big Joe covers because every recording of him here is significantly different. How do you cover a guy who won't stay still?


----------



## zontar

Doug Gifford said:


> Great heavens! Too much! Too much!
> 
> I'll have to read a bit of that thread. I listened to all the tracks here and it seems they fall into two groups: Them covers (I'm assuming that specific intro is theirs, help me if I'm wrong) and everything else. You can't easily lump Big Joe covers because every recording of him here is significantly different. How do you cover a guy who won't stay still?


Pretty much variations not he blues version & variations on the version by Them--but that still allows for a lot of variation


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Cover versions of Baby, Please Don't Go by Joe Williams' Washboard Blues Singers | SecondHandSongs


Some of those are version I am planning on adding & others will be.


----------



## zontar

I would start the list of what we've posted, but it's too late for that sort of brainwork.
So here's another cover...


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

I thought we had a different Muddy Waters version here.
one with the Rolling Stones was posted, but I didn't see this one:


----------



## zontar

And here's a list of the version posted so far (Some duplicates & some different versions by the same person or band)
As well one video posted is not longer available--& I don't know who that was by.
the list is alphabetical by first name--I usually do it by last name, but some of the entries looked awkward that way (& I don't count "The" for alphabetical order)
AC/DC

Aerosmith

Alvin Lee

Amboy Dukes/Ted Nugent

Azzedeen 

The Ballroom

Big Joe Williams (different versions)

Billy Gibbons 

Bob Dylan (Different ones)

BonnyB

Buddy Ace

Budgie

Caterina Caselli

Cowboy Junkies

Crazy Dizzy

Daddy Stovepipe

Damian Bacci

Derek St. Holmes

the Doors

Efecto Tequila

Franky Perez & the Forest Rangers

Gary Glitter

Grand-Mère Funibus Folk

Harry Manx

Hooch Coochie Men/ Jon Lord

Joep Hullegie

John Lee Hooker & Van Morrison

John Mellencamp

Johnny Winter & Muddy Waters

Justin Johnson

Le Grand Mellon

Led Zeppelin & Aerosmith

Leslie West

Lightnin’ Hopkins (Different Ones)

Lorenza Ponce

Markku Sainmaa & Håkan Ehn

Mississippi Fred McDowell

Muddy Waters

Muddy Waters & the Rolling Stones

Orioles

Paul Butterfield’s Better Days

Paul Revere & the Raiders

Pink Anderson

Rose Mitchell

Seasick Steve

Stefan Grosman

Surf Rats

Taj Mahal

Them

Thorbjorn Risager

Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers 

Tony Joe White

Tony Spinner

Trojan Jamaica

Troyce Key

Van Morrison & Dr. John w/Mick Ronson

Webb Wilder

Willie & the Poor Boys


----------



## jb welder

zontar said:


> one video posted is not longer available--& I don't know who that was by.


Post #14 on pg.1 was Ted Nugent (live)


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> Post #14 on pg.1 was Ted Nugent (live)


Okay--I thought someone had posted that, but I didn't see it.
Someone should post it again.


----------



## zontar

There is an alphabetical list not he previous page if you are wondering if a version has been posted yet--so anything on that list or posted since.

Still feel free to share
There are more versions out there.


----------



## zontar

Time for another version
Bukka White


----------



## zontar

Mose Allison


----------



## zontar

Not the best version, but not the worst
I don't watch those types of shows--but found it on YouTube, so here it is.


----------



## Bearston

Can't forget the "Prime Minister of the Blues", the incomparable Dutch Mason. Here is his version of Baby Please Don't Go from his 1976 album also has him playing guitar before arthritis took his playing from him. Nice version,


----------



## zontar

Thanks for playing.
I'll have to update the list soon.

& here's a zydeco version


----------



## zontar

A keyboard dominated one




I like the feel to this one.


----------



## zontar

A different sound to this one by Jo Ann Henderson
It was arranged & conducted by Porky Panico
And it has some horns in it.


----------



## zontar

As soon as I get to the next page might update the list from the last page.
Jake Bugg


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

And a new list--please feel free to post any version of Bbay Please Don't Go (The song featured here) by anyone not on the list--or an alternate version to what has been posted.

AC/DC

Aerosmith

Al Kooper

Alvin Lee

Amanda Overmyer

Amboy Dukes/Ted Nugent

Azzedeen 

The Ballroom

Big Joe Williams (different versions)

Billy Gibbons 

Bob Dylan (Different ones)

BonnyB

Buddy Ace

Budgie

Bukka White

Caterina Caselli

Cowboy Junkies

Crazy Dizzy

Daddy Stovepipe

Damian Bacci

Derek St. Holmes

the Doors

Dutch Mason

Efecto Tequila

Franky Perez & the Forest Rangers

Gary Glitter

Grand-Mère Funibus Folk

Harry Manx

Hooch Coochie Men/ Jon Lord

Jake Bugg

James Clemm

Jo Ann Henderson

Joep Hullegie

John Lee Hooker & Van Morrison

John Mellencamp

Johnny Winter & Muddy Waters

Justin Johnson

Le Grand Mellon

Led Zeppelin & Aerosmith

Leslie West

Lightnin’ Hopkins (Different Ones)

Lorenza Ponce

Markku Sainmaa & Håkan Ehn

Mississippi Fred McDowell

Mose Allison

Muddy Waters

Muddy Waters & the Rolling Stones

Orioles

Paul Butterfield’s Better Days

Paul Revere & the Raiders

Pink Anderson

Rose Mitchell

Seasick Steve

Stefan Grosman

Surf Rats

Taj Mahal

Them

Thorbjorn Risager

Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers 

Tony Joe White

Tony Spinner

Trojan Jamaica

Troyce Key

Van Morrison & Dr. John w/Mick Ronson

Webb Wilder

Willie & the Poor Boys

Willie Green


----------



## zontar

Sam Montgomery:





Sort of different--but close enough.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I posted this before, but as it's one of my favourite versions--I can't (& won't complain)--always nice to hear it again.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> I posted this before


Aye. I just didn't want to go through all the posts.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Aye. I just didn't want to go through all the posts.


No problem--i would expect some repeats.
I have included a list--but more for my own purposes, so I can check.
But anyone is welcome to use it or not.
And I hope others will post versions of the song.


----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

__ https://www.facebook.com/212844558872758/posts/1449988038491731


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

A bit more uptempo


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Doug Gifford

This is such a cool thread. Have you come to any conclusions about how aural transmission worked in this case? Any seminal versions that leave their DNA all over the place?


----------



## zontar

Doug Gifford said:


> This is such a cool thread. Have you come to any conclusions about how aural transmission worked in this case? Any seminal versions that leave their DNA all over the place?


Some of the old blues guys did it differently than they had before--but basically most blues versions are based on Big Joe's versions and/or Muddy Waters' version.
Most rock versions are based on the one by Them.
And then there are all the variations and in between ones, etc.
So it's a lot of fun to check them out.

Some varied the lyrics or the timing or the feel, and while some versions here & elsewhere go beyond blues or rock, most versions fall into those categories.
Not sure what my favourite one is--but I like most, if not all of the versions posted so far.


----------



## zontar

Big Bill Bronzy played it similar to most early acoustic blues versions--btu still put something of his own spin on it with the picking & stuff like that.


----------



## zontar

Here it is done Doo *** style:


----------



## zontar

Rockabilly style.




With other stuff thrown in.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

I already shared a version of Derek St Holmes (Who played with Ted Nugent) doing this song--here he is with George Lynch:


----------



## zontar

Dion, yes, Dion


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Not too sure if this one's here. 




or this one


----------



## Electraglide

This bunch I know th first two groups but haven't a clue who the third group is.








Them / The Amboy Dukes / AC/DC. “Baby, Please Don’t Go”


El segundo single de Them, la formación en la que se dio a conocer el irlandés Van Morrison, fue publicado en 1965; la cara B está ocupada por “Gloria” y la A por “Baby, Please Don’t Go”, un blues …




laguitarradelasmusas.com


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure if this one's here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one


They have been posted--btu that's okay--they weren't just posted like yesterday--and they are good versions.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Hemi & The Ruderunners


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

I think e have versions of them separately, but not together:


----------



## fretzel

Not sure if this is posted yet.


----------



## zontar

fretzel said:


> Not sure if this is posted yet.


It has been, but that's okay--it's one of my favourites


----------



## zontar

Starts with a cover of Boom Boom (John Lee Hooker--which has some similarity to Baby Please Don't Go--but he plays that as well)


----------



## fretzel

zontar said:


> Starts with a cover of Boom Boom (John Lee Hooker--which has some similarity to Baby Please Don't Go--but he plays that as well)


Guys got a good voice. I guess you better when you're out there with just a guitar.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------

